# Amphibia Spring Bars



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I've decided to change the bracelet on my 'Phib - never had a problem on any other of my watches (not that I change straps often) but i'll be bu**ered if I can get the springbars off! Is there a 'secret' to this?

Any help appreciated...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

mmm Springbars can be a pain.

Have you a Forked spring bar tool









Roy has 'em, they've very useful and work well.

If the strap is disposable you might want to cut the strap off if the worse comes to the worse, and then access the bars









Goodluck

Bry



blackandgolduk said:


> I've decided to change the bracelet on my 'Phib - never had a problem on any other of my watches (not that I change straps often) but i'll be bu**ered if I can get the springbars off! Is there a 'secret' to this?
> 
> Any help appreciated...
> 
> ...


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> mmm Springbars can be a pain.
> 
> Have you a Forked spring bar tool
> 
> ...


Yup, got one but still no joy! The bracelet is nothing special (the one which comes with the watch) but I don't like to bust things up if there's nowt wrong with them. I may have to splash a fiver at the 'watchmakers' i.e. bloke that cuts keys on the market!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I decided to replace my 'Phib's original strap which would stain my wrists when it got wet - I ended up cutting it off - it is not worth keeping.

However the springbars seem to be a very very tight fit and I could not remove them with my mini spring bar tool - taking to a shop they may scratch it trying so what I did was I left them on and bought a NATO strap...

I reckon you will have to cut them out with a dremmel and replace the spring bars with some that will be easier to remove if you want another strap on them

D.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> I decided to replace my 'Phib's original strap which would stain my wrists when it got wet - I ended up cutting it off - it is not worth keeping.
> 
> However the springbars seem to be a very very tight fit and I could not remove them with my mini spring bar tool - taking to a shop they may scratch it trying so what I did was I left them on and bought a NATO strap...
> 
> ...


Cheers,

I just cut them off in the end and used other bars - managed to save the bracelet though!


----------

